# 14 hp Briggs I/C carb needed , how do i find the one I need



## curley4270 (Apr 13, 2005)

Yesterday got a Craftsman 14 hp without a carb. Don't know much about the Tractor at all. How would I go about finding the correct carb for it ??? Any help would be great...

It is a single spark plug with the OHV .


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well it doesn't have to be specific with it being a ohv I/C carb, which they all are regular carbs. me, my 12 horse is running off a 11hp carb. a little fattening up of the high speed screw and all was well. you could use a 13 or 15hp carb, if they look the same.


----------



## curley4270 (Apr 13, 2005)

The problem is I DON'T know what exactly it is suppost to look like. It was missing when I got the mower. Now what??? Sorry


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Send us a picture of your engine, and we can probably send you a picture of the carb you need. But like bugman said, the Walbro or Nikki carb used on all the 10hp-15hp engines should work with no problems.


----------



## curley4270 (Apr 13, 2005)

i have a few 12 hp carbs from briggs motors , probibly ok to use???


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

If it bolts up to the intake manifold and uses the same choke and throttle configuration it should work with only minor adjustments.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yep, 12horse should work, just a 2hp difference, as long as it bolts up, and all the linkage corresponds to where its supposed to go. just a little fattening up of the high speed screw should do it. maybe idle as well but most of the time its not needed for that one


----------



## curley4270 (Apr 13, 2005)

yea well all the linkage is gone 2 so I am sorta starting from scratch. Well see...


----------



## curley4270 (Apr 13, 2005)

ok , here is the scoop on this engine : Briggs & Stratton I/C 14hp OHV , 

model : 287707

type : 011501

code : 9303114A

anyone have a pict of the original or something to go off of. I picked up a Walbro carb from a 16 hp Briggs. What is the electronics coming out of the sedement boul ??
There are 2 wires on the Craftsman that look like they will hook up there ??? Any ideas . Sorry for being a bother.... curley4270


----------



## curley4270 (Apr 13, 2005)

ok 14hp briggs I/C OHV , 

model 287707
type 011501
code 9303114A

got a Walbro off a 16 hp with the wires coming out of the bottor of the bowl. What are they for ??? There are wires like it left from the motor with no carb. Linkage is the same. Now what ??? is it good 2 try ?


----------



## curley4270 (Apr 13, 2005)

ok, got it hooked up. Linkage is fine , everything else seems to be fine , but there is a fuel problem. I start it with starting fluid , she cranks up but only runs for a few seconds. I took the carb somwhat apart. Cleaned it well inside and out. The float seems good, it was full of gas in the bowl even the second time I took it apart so I know fuel is getting there.... I think those 2 wires are screwing with me. Wish I knew what they were and if I could bypass the system or what exactly to do. Hope to hear some replies tonight. I am going to pick the Ford I bought up tomarrow AM (yes Mothers Day) and yes it impressed the wife(not in the least). So I will be home by 11AM to work on this beast again.... Some things just don't go easy do they ???
Anyway thanks everyone again for there support!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

float seems good? didn't feel heavy did it or slosh...... well since thats set and it will run off fluid for a while, those wires seem not important at the moment. now what i had one time a problem with my murray 8, i rebuilt the carb and it was hell to get fuel to it, mainly because the float stuck, well after pulling the bowl back off, making sure the float did its job. which it was stuck and after a good winding up it started. did you make sure all your holes where clean, nozzles and all. since it is a fuel problem now, and the nozzles are accessed at the top. should be right in front of the mixture screw.


----------



## curley4270 (Apr 13, 2005)

went back out and took the air cleaner housing off. Took the brass screw out of the top of the carb cleaned out the holes but they looked good before. sprayed it out real good and boom nothin , well the same problem. runs a few sec with starting fluid then dies. the float looks good and isnt gas logged or anything. It doesnt however have quite as much play as some of the others I have taken apart. Thought it may be a diff type of carb a little( with the wires at the bottom of the bowl). what am i missing here. The bowl fills with fuel but isnt getting to the carb. Adjusted the mixtue screw from lean to rich with the same results. what the hell


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

that tiny hole where the bowl nut and adjustment screw goes up into, thats clean isn't it.


----------



## curley4270 (Apr 13, 2005)

all the way thru , but i will look there again tomarrow. maybe i just have to take it completely apart unless you think i shouldnt ?? thanks


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well sometimes a good soak and blow out will get it, because it is a fuel problem if you get spark but no fuel but when you throw some starting fluid into it, it starts.


----------



## curley4270 (Apr 13, 2005)

I will do in a few mins. Hope it works. What are the 2 wires for at the bottom of the carb bowl ??? Thanks


----------



## curley4270 (Apr 13, 2005)

Well that didnt do it either. Same old problem . Starts with starting fliud but doesnt stay running. Damn it


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

man, thats freaky. but it still very well may be a clog, any tiny little spec will clog em. if you want to, try a good soak then a good spray out with it completely taken apart, down to the last part. of course i have one time gotten one like that, got it going on gas poured down the carb and kept with the gas until it did want to run on its own. but with all the holes open it should work, as for the two wires, where do they go to in the carb? oh and what about using a 12horse carb, won't that bolt up? if you want to save yourself hell, try one of those.


----------



## curley4270 (Apr 13, 2005)

12 hp Carb wont bolt up . The mounting bolts are a diff. size(larger on this one) believe me I looked at it !!!! The wire plug is on the bottom the sedement bowl and if I take the bowl off it is like a needle or something I guess to make the float work I think ( not sure at all). This really got me fuming but will try poured gas tomarrow a little at a time until it hopefully runs by itself. 

Also the 12 hp carb linkage is different than this one. I took every screw out of this thing , soaked it , ran wire throw the holes , it seems really clean. Getting to be a pain. Thought of changing the engine out to a 12 hp I have with a carb on it ready 2 go.... I am almost at that point... Thanks again


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well, the float should operate from the fuel being let in and let out. but that switch may keep the float from operating, (not sure, havn't worked on one with it).


----------



## curley4270 (Apr 13, 2005)

damn, wasn't looking for that answer(haha) Oh well guess we will see then. I even tried putting a different bolt in there but the treads don't match up on any that I have...


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah i beleive thats a fuel shutoff solenoid


----------



## curley4270 (Apr 13, 2005)

well isn't that interesting. How to bypass it ???? any ideas on that end of it ???


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

not really since i havn't worked on one with one. if it can be removed, (maybe it could) though you may have to get all the wiring for it from the engine you got it from if you wanted to go that way, or maybe follow that wiring, either that or try and find a 14 hp carb at a small engine shop, 13 or 14 without one.


----------



## curley4270 (Apr 13, 2005)

so do you think thats causing my problem ??? I hate to put too much into this without knowing what is really screwing me up.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

now here's an idea, you could if you got up with a good small engine repair shop, sell them the carb, and maybe a couple good carbs. and buy a new direct replacement. hense selling the one you have and a couple good ones would offset the price of a new one.


----------



## curley4270 (Apr 13, 2005)

THERE IS A DIRECT REPLACEMENT ON EBAY RIGHT NOW FOR $50 . THINK IT IS WORTH THAT. i WANT TO MAKE SURE IT IS A CARB ISSUE ..... BEFORE I PUT IT OUT$$$$$. THANKS AGAIN


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

if its new or newly rebuild, yeah, last quote i got from a crappy buisness man i had to go to one time, over 100 bucks for a new 12hp carb for mine. long time ago though, done forgot exactly how MUCH. but it wasn't cheap. thats why i pulled a free 11hp carb to put on mine, since it had been rebuild a couple years back before the engine went.


----------



## curley4270 (Apr 13, 2005)

WELL IT CAME OFF THE SAME MODEL ENGINE I HAVE AND IT ACTUALLY CAME OFF A BLOW ENGINE SO IT MUST HAVE BEEN WORKING... IS IT WORTH IT ??? THE 12hp CARBS DON'T BOLT UP THE MOUNTING FLANGES ARE TOO SMALL SO I CAN'T DO THAT


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well, since it came off a blown one, yeah it should be in working order. thats not a bad deal for it though.


----------



## curley4270 (Apr 13, 2005)

got the new one in , will hook it up tomarrow , wish me luck!!!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hope it does it for you.


----------



## curley4270 (Apr 13, 2005)

Well now I think I know why it didn't have a carb. Put the new carb on and she fired right up !!!! But and I mean but, it smokes . Checked the oil before I started her. It was fine and actually I changed it because it looked used up. Fired her up and it started fine. There is oil coming out of the carb somewhat too. Is this engine shot or what could I do . It is an OHV 14 hp Briggs I/C . Damn I spent some time on this to see that happen really made me call it a night.....


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well, ok, oil out of the breather tube into the carb? means you need a new breather. it shouldn't be on part of the engine, since it is an I/C, i mean mine has been going before noma was bought by murray. unless someone ran the oil way low, but that doesn't sound like it. but the breather, try a brand new one, not but a couple bucks, i can't remember if it comes with the gasket, but two bolts and you slap the new one in and hook it up. but a bad breather will cause increased oil consumption, and well it'll smoke like hell.


----------



## curley4270 (Apr 13, 2005)

do you think thats all it is ?? the breather mounts on the side of the engine about 
1 x 2 inches connected to the breather tube . Anything else I can do with it or do you think thats all it is? I guess the breather is clogged sending oil to the carb and in turn SMOKE the neighbors out !! haha . It runs strong and drove the smoke cloud around the yard and even mowed with it. But yea it smokes like hell... This is a really strong engine .... thanks again Boy I take some of your time dont I. Where do I send the check to. haha


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

naa, no check needed, i just like working on them myself, but yeah a briggs ohv engine is strong, its a briggs of course. but the breather could be worn out or just gunked, which either way it needs to be replaced, if you see oil coming from it, then do so, also if the tubes cracked, replace that.


----------



## curley4270 (Apr 13, 2005)

the tube is good. it is sooo good it blows oil back to the air cleaner and make em smoke good. Think there is more to it or just that ???


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

nope, just the breather. like i said, if there is oil coming from the breather hose, its the breather.


----------



## curley4270 (Apr 13, 2005)

well i guess thats it, coming through the hose to the carb. Guess burning oil makes smoke huh ?? haha


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah, it would, that or a rich carb, but oil's coming through, soooooooo. breather


----------



## curley4270 (Apr 13, 2005)

well, changed the breather , cleaned the breather hose and we are back to smoke in about 5 mins running time. Now what ? Is it shot ?


----------



## curley4270 (Apr 13, 2005)

also leaned out the carb some . That did seem to help some , but were still smokin


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hmm, well only thing else would be a worn out bore and rings. what oil are you using? use sae30 weight if your using anything else. though of course it could be too full of oil, oil buring off the head from the oil passing through before, or worn valves.


----------



## curley4270 (Apr 13, 2005)

what is easiest to check first? this tractor has started to wear on me


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

oil first, make sure you have 30 weight in it, then you could check compression, which would show worn out rings and bore. but ok, i don't think i've asked, its white smoke right? black would be too rich of fuel.


----------



## curley4270 (Apr 13, 2005)

its a whitish smoke, you can sorta smell the oil burning . What is my easy fix here?


----------



## mrthev5 (Jul 2, 2009)

I was having the same issue...minus the smoke and found that the carb was leaking when the mower was shutdown. The gas leaked into the cylinder and creeped into the oil. This caused a high oil level symptom which in turn sent oil out the breather. A carb clean out and rebuild plus a shut off valve for the just in case factor, and it is running well. 

Just my 2 cents. may help. easy way to check is to see if you oil smells of gas.


----------

